# Hello from Co.Durham



## Tina

Hi im Tina i only have 2 mice at the moment a old chocolate self male and a pied multimammate doe - im currently looking for around 2/3 girls but can't find any so far, if there's any breeders in Co.Durham area please let me know.

I also have 3 dogs, 6 rabbits, a guinea pig, 2 gerbils, 2 canaries and chickens


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to our forum,

Try posting a wanted ad in the "Mousery Market"


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome


----------



## Tina

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## NaomiR

Hello *waving* I'm new here too - everyone's been really helpful I'm sure you'll love it

I have some baby mice but I'm way down south, too far for you I'm afraid 

Good luck with finding some - I'm still trying to narrow down which colours I like best :lol:


----------



## Effy

Hi, I'm Effy, welcome! =]

I'm in Catterick Garrison! ^__^
There are no breeders around us, but LOADS of people on here and elsewhere who are very accommodating to our poor, cut-off selves!

hope you find/get what you want.


----------



## dangermouse

hiyas............


----------



## Ruthy

*Waves*


----------



## Tina

Thanks for the welcomes

I think im going to resort to going to a petshop for mice


----------



## DomLangowski

Is there no breeders near you? could you not travel?


----------



## Tina

Still havent found any breeders and have never seen anyone on the net the breeds mice up this way, I can travel about 10 miles as i have only passed my driving test in dec and not very good with directions lol


----------



## Demi

You could do what i do, annoy your family to drive you places :lol: lol.


----------



## ian

Sometimes you have to travel to get the mice you really want. Im awful with geography so I dont know where County Durham even is!

Anyway I used to live in Plymouth and there were no breeders around me at all, and I managed to find a rumpwhite buck. The breeder handed him over to someone at a show who was able to take the mouse to London which was atleast in the south of England. I caught a train and went to pick him up and went home in one day it was an 8 hour return journey. I now live in Cambridge so I'm much better placed to get to places but still I'm willing to spend an hour or two on the train to pick up a new mouse.
The best way to get hold of mice is to arrange to pick them up at a show, the shows are great and make the whole thing more worthwhile.

What variety are you after?


----------



## Effy

Yeah, I mean...I live in the same place you do. (not exactly, but same area) and I have no license, no family who drives and a 2 year old daughter in tow. I figured I would never get mice...but I've found plenty of people willing to use couriers (paid by me, obviously) or willing to get trains halfway and I'd get a train halfway, too, having a nice day out in the process. Or people who would actually take a day off work to bring it all the way here!

Since you're resorting to pet shop mice, I take it you're not really wanting to breed them? Because, if that's the case, there are even MORE people willing to do half/full journeys with rescue mice...which would be in the same general condition as the mice in any pet shop. =]

There're two pet shops near me who sell mice...and one says they don't over the phone, to save from them being fed (I don't think they like that idea at all :? )...the one which is open about selling mice isn't the best of shops. It's gone under new management I think, though, since it's getting far better by the day. The more hidden one is OK...but still...they get them in en masse and it makes me feel terrible. My long-winded point being you'll find it hard to get them from pet shops, too!


----------



## Tina

Im not bothered what kind i get just have to be girls (since they smell better :lol: ) and im not breeding either, will keep looking for breeders in the area though as i'd have to pick them up myself, parents don't like mice :| so they won't take me anywhere to get them


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya tina, welcome to the forum  have u any pics of your multimammate? there WICKED lol


----------



## Tina

MrnMrs mice Mousery said:


> hiya tina, welcome to the forum  have u any pics of your multimammate? there WICKED lol


there's some in other pets


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Sorry it a little late but Welcome


----------



## sarahh

Hi and welcome to the forum. I drive but not far only up to 30mins, mum is the same, its dad who drives the furthest. We have a lady coming for our mice all the way from hertfordshire.


----------



## Tina

Thanks i have some mice now though


----------

